# ألن تقول



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

،السلام عليكم​:أريد أن اعرف ما هو الأدق فيما يلى​ألن تقول شيئا) أم (ألن تقل شيئا)؟)​


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.(ألن تَقُولَ شيئا؟) بالنصب صحيح و(ألن تَقُلْ شيئا؟) بالجزم خطأ لأن (لن) تنصب الفعل.


----------

